# Zoe on Snow



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Some shots I took this past Sunday:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

She's so pretty! She says, "My toes are cold!"


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

Just wondering, what's the reason for two collars?

My Greyhound (my first rescue as an adult) was also named Zoe, by the way.

Your dog is gorgeous. Beautiful coat and good weight. The Abady feed must be working.


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> Just wondering, what's the reason for two collars?


Zoe is wearing a Tri-Tronics Sport 65 BPR collar. We're never off lead without it! BPR stands for beeper and that is optional when hunting your dog.

Charlie

Welcome to Tri-Tronics - American Made Electronic Dog Training Equipment


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you, Claybuster, for explaining that to me.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous!!!! Forgive my ignorance... I know you've said it in the past but I can't recall... what breed is she? 

I love her coloring and everything.

:biggrin:


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you Cathy! In the last pic she would normally have a lot more hair coming off the tail and you can tell she was clipped. When she’s hunting burrs can be a big problem and they stick in the hair in one big clump. She'll get them all over but the tail for some reason is difficult to get them out.

Zoe is a Llewellin Setter (English Field Type). For some very good info about the breed, here is one of the best sites:

The Llewellin Setter Page

If you take a peek at the brief history, you will see two dogs, Count Nobel and Count Gladstone IV...same bloodlines running through my dog (dams side). There is also another really strong line in my Zoe from the sires side. There was a tv show called "Hunting With Hank" on the OLN network. Hank was an uncle for Hanks father, Irish King Bondhu Ashly is my Zoe's grandsire!

If I would have known all this prior on how strong my girl really is, I would have never had her fixed and could be cleaning up on pups (1000-1200 a pup easy).

I got her on a phone call when normally there is a waiting list. Just so happened, last one, mostly black when most are looking for the lighter colors like Orange Belton or mostly white and a little black or orange, chestnut, etc.

Then of course there is Sam's good old bird dog, Old Roy, as depicted on the bag of his feed.

Charlie


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

claybuster said:


> Thank you Cathy! In the last pic she would normally have a lot more hair coming off the tail and you can tell she was clipped. When she’s hunting burrs can be a big problem and they stick in the hair in one big clump. She'll get them all over but the tail for some reason is difficult to get them out.



I know I have had that problem w/my dog and believe me her hair isn't nearly as long as Zoe's.



claybuster said:


> Zoe is a Llewellin Setter (English Field Type). For some very good info about the breed, here is one of the best sites:
> 
> The Llewellin Setter Page
> 
> If you take a peek at the brief history, you will see two dogs, Count Nobel and Count Gladstone IV...same bloodlines running through my dog (dams side). There is also another really strong line in my Zoe from the sires side. There was a tv show called "Hunting With Hank" on the OLN network. Hank was an uncle for Hanks father, Irish King Bondhu Ashly is my Zoe's grandsire!


Wow! Her bloodline is great! Thanks for the website. I quickly looked at the web site. These are some beautiful dogs. Does yours point when you catch something hunting? Was she hard to train?



claybuster said:


> If I would have known all this prior on how strong my girl really is, I would have never had her fixed and could be cleaning up on pups (1000-1200 a pup easy).


We all learn in retrospect. But at least you have a wonderful, beautiful animal.



claybuster said:


> I got her on a phone call when normally there is a waiting list. Just so happened, last one, mostly black when most are looking for the lighter colors like Orange Belton or mostly white and a little black or orange, chestnut, etc.


Wow again! That's some luck you have there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

ChattyCathy said:


> Wow! Her bloodline is great! Thanks for the website. I quickly looked at the web site. These are some beautiful dogs. Does yours point when you catch something hunting? Was she hard to train?



Yes, she points and holds birds very well! No, not very hard to train, but they need plenty of work in the first year with maximum expoure to live birds.

Take a peek here if you want to see her doing her thing...she loves to hunt.

YouTube - claybuster1aa's Channel

Charlie

PS: the beeping you hear in the videos is coming off her collar that LabbieMamma had asked about. I have it set up for a "double beep" in tracking mode and "single beep" in point mode.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

claybuster said:


> Yes, she points and holds birds very well! No, not very hard to train, but they need plenty of work in the first year with maximum expoure to live birds.
> 
> Take a peek here if you want to see her doing her thing...she loves to hunt.
> 
> ...



I watched a couple of videos... Way Cool! The beeping helped me to determine what she was doing too! Thanks.


----------



## jeffitup (Feb 20, 2009)

Zoe is beautiful, you can tell she's in her element outside where she can hunt. We have Irish Setters, we show them & my wife hunts with them in hunt tests in our area. We've got a couple who are great bird dogs & are just fantastic to watch when they pick up on a bird & hold their point. The dog club we're in sometimes holds hunt tests & there'll be a bunch of different bird dogs including setters-it's a lot of fun.
Wasn't that a pretty English that won at Westminster-3rd or 4th in sporting group?:smile:


----------

